# Powell Slough



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

This year I'm not gonna be able to make it up to north to Ogden Bay or Harold Crane so I figured I might try out Powell Slough which is right close to my house? Has anyone ever hunted there or know what is like and what to expect?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i have never been there on the opener, but i hear there are a ton of people. you'll still get some good shooting, as all the people will keep the ducks flying, and maybe even get a random flock of geese cruising around. we saw quite a few birds down there while we fished during the summer, but a guy on another forum said he flew over utah lake and GSL in a helicopter a couple days ago, and didnt see as many birds on utah lake as usual. who knows :roll: anyways, let us know how you do. by the way, welcome to the forum, and i like your birthday! mine is the same day, one year earlier!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Tyler. If you get through all the weeds and crap, you might get a good hunt in. Its a real PIA to get out to the lake but when the water was down, it was actually quite good. There used to be a stock pond or something right by those fields that would hold the random duck or two and although I never capitalized on the opportunity, there used to be geese that fed in those fields and would fly up and over the power lines, almost coming to a stop as they cleared them before gliding out to the lake. I always thought if I could be in the tree line and open up once they cleared the lines, it'd only be about a 30 yard shot. Never went back to try.... :? Out on the lake, I used to run into Wigeon, Mallards, Gadwalls, teal and God's own collection of coots if you're into shooting those. Good times man... but hard work to get there. Good luck if you go... oh, and don't go wading off through the middle of the marsh... there are some bad sinkholes in there so just be careful and work your way around the edges. There was a guy who got stuck in sucking mud waist deep for a day or two if I remember right because he thought he'd go straight across the marsh to the lake. There are some high spots out there in the middle but more of it thats deeper water below the level of the cattails so I'd imagine its pretty easy to get turned around out there and its not a very nice place if you don't know it real well.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

There are ducks out there but it is quite a mess and dengerous maze to get to them. 

I would recomend going with a friend and sticking close together. Also take a dog or it will all but impossible to find any downed birds.


----------

